# Riot Escape 12 Angler



## rayzr (Jun 18, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with this boat. I saw it on Amazon. It looks pretty complete and rigged out for the money. It does seem a bit on the heavy side. Any knowledge any one could share would be appreciated. Thanks


----------

